# Unusual question for San Francisco Bay Area Members



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

I know this is an odd question, but I don't know how to go about finding this information, so I thought maybe I could try here.

Does anyone know where a replica of the Mona Lisa is on display locally? It could be any public venue, like a gallery, a restaurant or a store. It doesn't have to be the exact size, just large enough to serve as a background for a photo.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ghost02 (Nov 3, 2008)

I want to say the legion of honor in linkin park will have one. It is in San Fransisco and I beleive it is on 4th Street. If it isn't there, it is a very good place to ask. They are having a fabrege and lalique showing right now also.


----------

